# Dual Motherboards in one case?



## Cynre (Apr 14, 2009)

Is it possible to put 2 motherboards in one case to expand the amount of memory and power put to the computer? Sorry, I am new to this modding thing and I thought about the Dual Motherboards and was wondering if it would work.

-Cynre


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

You can put two motherboards in one case (if you get one big enough), but they cant combine for better performance at a consumer level.


----------



## Cynre (Apr 14, 2009)

oh damn, i was hoping it could improve performance and shit, that woulda been sick


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2009)

Putting two computers in one case does not automatically make it one computer. Supercomputers are really just a bunch of regular computers linked togeather, check the specs of the new supercomputer that was just recently built, it has thousands and thousands of processors. You would have to network them togeather somehow, but it would be more efficent to just build one really fast computer instead of two mediocre ones. Also, by cramming two computers in one case there are bound to be some serious heat issues.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, you can try dual-socket motherboards. And there was a case by Thermaltake where you could install an ATX motherboard and a mini-itx board in the same chasis. Though it did not combine the two computing powers.

There are a few rackmount chassis that lets you build two mini-itx systems in one.

If you have money to burn, google(or wiki) blade server.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

Cynre said:


> Is it possible to put 2 motherboards in one case to expand the amount of memory and power put to the computer? Sorry, I am new to this modding thing and I thought about the Dual Motherboards and was wondering if it would work.
> 
> -Cynre



the same thing applies to dual and quad core proccessors.

In car terms, you're adding more wheels.

2 wheels at 3,000 RPM or 4 wheels at 3,000 RPM - they're still going 3,000 RPM and no matter how many you add, it aint going any faster. The analogy part kicks in because each wheel/CPU core can carry its own weight limit - the more you have, the more you can do at any one time.

(with two motherboards, you're simply having two PC's sharing a case. technically you can do more at once, because each PC could be doing separate things)


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 14, 2009)

Man oh man, that is rich


----------



## a_ump (Apr 14, 2009)

haha would definitely be an idea if it would work, but what would the point of having 2 computers in one case be? and i would thk it'd be an interesting project if say 2 brother have computer right beside each other, and intead of 2 towers, custom build a single tower with badass air flow that would hold both systems in it. other than that i can't think of a reason lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

a_ump said:


> haha would definitely be an idea if it would work, but what would the point of having 2 computers in one case be? and i would thk it'd be an interesting project if say 2 brother have computer right beside each other, and intead of 2 towers, custom build a single tower with badass air flow that would hold both systems in it. other than that i can't think of a reason lol



i've seen people do it, have an ITX system inside their tower to run a fileserver/torrent and so on. The tricky part is fitting a second PSU in the case.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 14, 2009)

i have been wanting to do this for a while i found some 5.25" industrial motherboards that will go in  a dvd bay but they were far too expensive failing that i was going to go with a pico-itx or nano-itx  for a bit torrent and file server.


----------

